# how to train a bird that won't take treats?



## lykaios

I've had Tabasco for maybe a month or so now and I'm fairly sure that he'll never like me. I haven't made any progress with trying to tame him. If I put my hand near him on the outside of the cage or in the cage resting on a perch he's not standing on, he just falls asleep, and when I try to move my hand closer to him he hisses and freaks out. 

I need to put my hand in to clean a perch under his swing off but he won't even let me do that, he flaps all over the cage and screams if I so much as try. I'm worried about not being able to clean it, and I can't take it out because it's stuck, I'd have to reach in and unwedge it and that would no doubt make Tabasco think I was trying to eat him and he'd hate me even more. 

He doesn't play with his toys or go in the bottom part of his cage. I moved one of his toys so he could get to it better and now all he does all day is sit on the swing in the corner. I leave the cage door open but he doesn't even pretend to be interested, he just stares at it then goes to sleep. That seems to be his default response for everything.

He doesn't eat millet or any other treats I leave in his food so I know he won't take them from my hand. I'm at a loss for what to do and how to teach him that I don't want to hurt him. I can feel myself starting to lose hope and I get upset when I think about how little progress I've made with him. What should I do? Please help! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnysmom

Have you seen Meaneyfids article? This might help you. Don't get discouraged. Each tiel is different and some just take longer than others to come around. 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33824


----------



## dianne

I believe you said in an earlier post that this is your first bird. It also seems that your bird was not hane tame when you got him. He may not have been handled well at the breeder. All these things can create a very frustrating situation.

I have a cockatiel that I purchased two months ago that was not hand tamed and was kept in a small cage in the pet shop. At this point, she does not become visibly upset about my hands, but still will back away and not perch. However, she will take treats from my fingers. I know that the reason she will not yet perch on my hand is because I have not been systematic and reguolar enough in taming and training her. However, I believe it will come. She will sometimes fly to my shoulder, and very occasionally perch on my forearm if I have millet.

I have two suggestions for you. One is to watch a youtube video called "Building Trust With your Bird." another is to purchase a book called "Clicker Training for Birds," by Melinda Johnson, which is available on Amazon. It has a chapter called "Fraidy Birds," which I think you may find helpful.

I think the training stickies on this site are also excellent. However, I think you have probably read them, and need some additional pointers. 

I definitely feel your frustration and disappointment. I was also disappointed tht my cockatiel is not as easy to train as I expected. However, with the resources mentioned above and with more time to devote to it now that the holidays are over, I feel I will make more progress with Emma.

Good luck! Keep me posted.


----------



## lykaios

dianne, i did watch that video you suggested and i think clicker training might be the right thing for us but my only concern is, what would I give him as a treat? he doesn't eat millet or any other treat I offer, even when i leave it in his food. the only thing he eats are small seeds out of his food (it has different kinds of seeds and pellets in it but he only eats the tiny yellowish ones). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo

How much time a day are you able to spend with him? I have found out that in order to create a bond with a bird, one needs a lot of time together during the day. I understand that our school or work doesn't always allow us to do that. So, if possible, spend as much time as possible with your bird when you are off school or work.


----------



## lykaios

I only go to school for 3 hours in the morning so I spend pretty much from around 11:30am until bedtime in his room. the time is mostly spend sitting at my computer a few feet away from the cage. i talk to him and I occasionally open the door to the cage but like I said in my first post, he isn't interested in it at all, he just goes to sleep when I open it. 

he's been acting extra scared of me because I just had to reach in and clean off that gross perch. I didnt want him to get sick from being around the dried up poop stuck on it. I hope he'll go back to only being mildly scared instead of seemingly terrified of me soon. /: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dianne

Because your bird is resistant to taking treats, you may want to start with the book. There are suggestions in there for birds who don't take the usual treats. She even has a suggestion for using your "going away" as a reward if a bird is really frightened of you. You determine how close you can get without the bird becoming agitated. Then, you go a small bit closer, as soon as he shows agitation, stay perfectly still and wait for him to calm down (eventually he will), then retreat. So, you are then training him that calmness is associated with having you leave. I know this sounds a bit odd, and I know the ultimate goal is not for you to go away. The book explains it more fully than i can here.

Another thing ( suggested in the book) is to make up a plate with different kinds of food in small piles--sunflower seeds, millet, seeds from his regular feed, and anything else you can think of. Take his regular food out of his cage for about two hours. At the end of that time, put the plate in his cage and watch carefully which food he goes to first. Then, that's what you use as the reward.

If you make the bird hungry, he should be willing to work for the treats. I'm not saying to starve him all day--that would be cruel. But, you can start with 2 hrs and then work up a bit if they doesn't work. You can even use his regular food as a reward. In that case, you can put it on a spoon or a popsicle stick and drop it into his cage. Just make sure he sees you do it. Then, you can retreat until he eats it.

Another book (which I haven't read) is "The Click that does the Trick" available at this website: http://store.clickertraining.com/clthdotr.html.

Keep me posted!


----------



## pezfor2

Just so you know, you're not alone. Your Tabasco sounds JUST like my Kobi! We are making VERY slow progress. I feel your pain. Some days I want to give up, but I love him too much. earl:


----------

